# What Gender do you "Feel" you are having?



## Justagirlxx

I recently read an article that said mothers intuition about the sex of the baby she is carrying is upwards of 80% correct! I've correctly guessed the genders of my last two children. Thought it'd be fun to start a thread in the first tri with our guesses and update it when we get our gender scans to test this theory out!


I really feel this one is going to be another GIRL :)


----------



## xxleannexx

I had a feeling this baby was a boy and I was right.
However I also thought I was having a boy when I was pregnant with dd.


----------



## Islas_mummy

I knew I was having a ginger girl with my 1st....and I was right. My OH was really freaked out when she was born with a mop of red hair! Lol! I'm brunette and OH is blonde (but his brother is ginger and so was his grandmother)

This time I am having a blonde boy! haha! We'll see.....


----------



## x__amour

Boy, I think!


----------



## SophieBey

I think its another princess for me but everyone else is saying boy!


----------



## Wafflewaffle

I keep having dreams that mines a boy, no idea if I'll be right on that thou!


----------



## Reno

Strangely enough when I think about this baby, I think of it as a girl! But then the pregnancy is pretty similar to DS at this point! Time will tell, can't wait to find out either way!!


----------



## azure girl

I think it is a girl, here's to hoping :)

Update: baby boy! Team :blue: ! That Chinese gender chart was wrong! :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I knew DS was a boy, even though we wouldn't tell me what he was.

This time I had strong girl vibes since the word go. Then everyone spent the time telling me it was a boy. So I had cloudy vision for a bit, but I'm going back to a girl now.


----------



## asparagus12

Convinced we're having a girl! Don't know why. Just have a 'feeling'.


----------



## dizzybaby

I'm having boy vibes 

Tbh though I don't know if this influenced because I've always said I want a girl first, obviously I'll be happy either way at the end of the day if we have a healthy baby but I've just never seen myself as a mum of boys? So I think its half other people cos my family are convinced I'm going to have boys and I've been looking at more boy stuff to get excited about the prospect of having a boy?? Who knows I think it may be influenced but at the moment I'm saying boy


----------



## LaDY

I think mines a girl!! x


----------



## baby25102011

I think girl ... with my dd I said boy for a long while and then toward the end I was determined it was a girl - EVERYONE said boy even midwives lol


:flower:​


----------



## KjConard

I guessed girl last time after thinking boy for the first tri and I was right! I just felt like a little girl was growing inside me.

This pregnancy I'm guessing a boy. I've had both a dream it was a boy and just last night dreamt it was s girl! We have only girls in my family and both my sister and I only have girls so I'm thinking its time for a boy! But who knows, I go back and forth by the week! :)


----------



## Snufflepop

I think my bean will be a girl. DH is convinced its a girl too, he reckons he saw her in a dream!? Will be interesting to look back and see how many of us got it right!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Yayy I can't wait to see how many of us were right! :) Gender scan is a long way off for me but that's okay, this will be my last baby and I already have one of each so I can wait this time to see what it is!


----------



## floridamomma

I keep dreaming twins! boy and girl!


----------



## AC1987

I thought for sure I was having a boy when I was preg with LO... everyone else thought boy too :haha: I mean I had a few tell me that they thought girl. But I was so convinced I had a boy I had to be told twice it was a girl. And I secretly wanted a girl too! 

This time around I have no feeling.. I would like a boy to make my DH happy, however I know a little girl she'll have everything clothes wise and stuff :)


----------



## Newlywed2012

I have always thought I'd have a girl first. Will be interesting but won't be finding out until my baby is in my arms


----------



## Nats21

I knew early on that callum was a boy but this one im unsure of at the min xx


----------



## klysgrl27

Think this one will be a boy...im hoping so anyway! I have been having dreams its a boy.


----------



## amie-leigh

I think girl again. I've had the same amount of sickness, tiredness and just a gut feeling :rofl:


----------



## Wombat88

I've had a dream about a baby boy but I have a feeling we'll get a baby girl. My fiance thinks boy and so does my mum.


----------



## Mrs_T

Last time, I looked at the pregnancy test and thought ,it's a girl' and she was! This time I really don't have a feeling either way just yet!!

With Lily, we stayed team yellow but this time we're gunna find out :)


----------



## lovelymiss

I've always wanted a boy first, but I am having some serious girl vibes!!


----------



## Aurora_xox

I keep thinking girl, no idea why. I can't even say its because so far this pregnancy my symptoms are the same as they were with my daughter.

My OH thinks it's a girl too. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## FarmMom

I think girl, but that's probably because I want a girl.


----------



## eris

Funny, I remember thinking when I got pregnant with my first that I knew it would be a girl. Second would be up in the air, but it was a girl and with this one I'm 99.8% it will be a boy. I don't care if I'm just newly pregnant. I know what it will be!


----------



## seahorse14

I'm convinced I'm having a girl. I've even bought girl clothes already. My mom has also done the same thing. Husband is also convinced it's a girl. I'm going to laugh so hard if this baby is a boy!


----------



## lindsinc

I thought for sure with my first pregnancy it was a girl and was floored when we found out we were having a boy. This time around I want a little girl so bad but I just know its going to be another boy. I've been wrong before though so theres no telling!


----------



## Blessedbaby

with my son I knew boy

Now I think girl but I had one boy dream


----------



## Sarah lo

I think another girl :) just because I feel more or less the same as last time.

But then last time I was convinced I was having a boy and I was completely wrong so who knows...


----------



## mama2connor

I'm convinced this baby is another boy! I don't mind either way as long as it's healthy but would love to have another boy!


----------



## brittany0504

i thought boy but am having a girl


----------



## amazed

I think boy this time I was right with all mine so far but u never kno may be wrong this time lol xx


----------



## Reno

it will be funny to come back here once all our LOs are here, to test the rate of mothers intuition!


----------



## CountryMomma

Just popped over from 2nd Tri. I have felt from day one that I would be having a little girl and I am!! Can't fight that gut feeling.


----------



## capegirl7

Popping over from second tri too. I have a really strong feeling this one is another GIRL! I find out in 3 days so I will update :)


----------



## staysea

I feel like I am going to have a boy, my husband does too. We have been saying "he" when referring to the baby. We will see!!


----------



## Larkspur

I was absolutely convinced it was a girl first time and he turned out to be a boy so I have learned I have no natural intuition. Not even guessing with this one.


----------



## ltrip84

I think and I hope I'm having a boy. I would be happy with a girl also, but if I could pick, I would pick a boy. My OH, mom, and dad all think it will be a boy.


----------



## floridamomma

im not so sure I have one gs so I think maybe boy?


----------



## GlassPeony

My husband and I both "feel" like it's a girl but who knows? My MIL texted DH yesterday and said she feels like it's a boy :happydance: Either way someone's going to be right!


----------



## countrygurl3

I cant wait to find out if we all were right. I been having boy vibes ever since I found out I was expecting. Even when I go online to look at baby stuff, its always boy.

I'd be happy either way of course!


----------



## punkn pie

Both my husband and I have been having so many girl dreams lately - even before we found out I am pregnant!

I really don't have a preference though... we actually have a MUCH larger list of boys names than girls. Only one name for a girl!


----------



## overcomer79

another girl :)


----------



## PandaMao

I just can't imagine this baby being anything but a girl! I'm really hoping I'm right. I would be happy with a boy, but I know I'd be disappointed not to have a girl.


----------



## momofone08

I have a feeling this will be girl #3, but hoping for boy #1


----------



## Skywalker

Girl!


----------



## sun

I totally believe in mother's intuition. I guessed boy then girl with my first two and I was absolutely positive I was right (and I was!). My OH kept having girl dreams with my first and was so shocked he was a boy that his first words to me were "OMG I think she might be a boy!" :haha:

This pregnancy has had alot of issues so far so I'm still at a point where I'm just worried and hoping the pregnancy will continue. So I'll have to get back to you on what I think. I had lots of thoughts that if I ever had a third it would be a girl, but usually around 15-16 weeks I get a really strong feeling of whether it's a boy or girl and so far I've been right!


----------



## AngienDaniel

I think it will be a girl but I have not told my husband. I just pest him everyday by texting him and saying, "Do you know what we are having yet." :winkwink:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Just got back from my gender scan and I'm having a BOY!! I posted in this thread I thought it was a girl in the very beginning. but I've been feeling VERY strong boy vibes for the last month and it turned out I was right :) Anyone else found out the gender yet?


----------



## Gizzyy

I think I might have a boy :D


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I was wrong the first time , I was sure I am having a girl and we have a boy :haha:

And this time I think it's a boy again but not because I have a feeling about it but because I feel like I would not be lucky enough to have a girl since I want one really bad :haha:

It's not like I would not be happy with another boy , I just feel like it would be too much luck since me and oh want a girl so bad :shrug:

Will see , healthy baby is the most important :baby:


----------



## mummy2o

I forgot about this thread. Mine was indeed a girl.

Proudmomma2be: I felt like that all the way through DS pregnancy and my gut told me he was a boy and I really wanted a girl. I was so upset when he was born and even cried for a while as I really wanted a girl. He refused to show me what he was. I wouldn't change him for the world now. But you never know, you were wrong last time, maybe you are wrong again and get that girl.


----------



## pinkpassion

I all absolutely sure I'm having a girl, I'm curious to see how this "mother's intuition" plays out for me :)... only 4 more weeks til we find out, unless we decide to wait for the 20 week anatomy scan... who knows... but I'll update!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

lovelymiss said:


> I've always wanted a boy first, but I am having some serious girl vibes!!

Well, it's a boy! Totally forgot about this thread. We did a gender reveal. About 75% said girl, too. I was shocked when blue balloons came out of the box. We are thrilled and would have been either way!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

lovelymiss said:


> lovelymiss said:
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a boy first, but I am having some serious girl vibes!!
> 
> Well, it's a boy! Totally forgot about this thread. We did a gender reveal. About 75% said girl, too. I was shocked when blue balloons came out of the box. We are thrilled and would have been either way!!Click to expand...

Congratulations :happydance::flower:


----------



## clynn11

I found out a 3w4d and have had girl vibes since day 1. It seems so early though so we'll see if those vibes change.


----------



## Misscalais

1st I had girl vibes and still sometimes accidentally say 'her' when referring baby but from some unclear potty shot seems it might be another boy. I don't have boy feelings, probably because I'd like to have a girl. :haha:
Scan in 2 weeks from tomorrow :)


----------



## PandaMao

PandaMao said:


> I just can't imagine this baby being anything but a girl! I'm really hoping I'm right. I would be happy with a boy, but I know I'd be disappointed not to have a girl.

I forgot about this thread too. I was right! 20 week scan showed us some girly bits do we're team pink.


----------

